# Sarah Palin - 2x Mix



## Sammy08 (8 Mai 2009)

Bilder der ehemaligen Anwärterin auf das Amt der amerikanischen Vize-Präsidentin:


----------



## astrosfan (8 Mai 2009)

Stop, oder meine Grandma schießt


----------

